# Off-Season Ski Storage



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm curious what other people do to store their skis off-season. I'll put a heavy coat of wax for base preservation. I've heard of people reducing binding tension, but I've never done that. I keep my skis in a less humid part of the house. Any other things you do?


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2008)

Toss 'em in a closet in the basement. Get them tuned in the fall.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2008)

Honestly?

zip, nada, nothing.  They stay in my office, same spot year round.  I probably should wax them, but I don't


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Toss 'em in a closet in the basement. Get them tuned in the fall.



Same..I've never done the summer storage wax or anything to my binders..


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2008)

Ours spend the off-season the same place they do in the on-season.  Kitchen or living room.  No special treatment.  Tune in the fall.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't do anything special here, actually right now mine are in the *gasp* garage...

Then again all three pairs were new to me this year (1 brand new the others pre-loved) and I haven't had any of them tuned yet.  They also all spent the whole season in the ski box on top of my car.  My point is that I may not be the best person to be giving out ski care advice...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 11, 2008)

Sharpen, storage wax in ski bag for the summer.  Next summer, I'll do that for the powder skis but keep them more accessible for Xanadu.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 11, 2008)

Put a little wax on em'. Leave em' hanging in the (dry) basement.


----------



## polski (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd like to "store" mine in Chile, with the boots clicked in and my feet in those boots. Alas, that ain't happenin' this year so they'll stay on the rack in the garage.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 11, 2008)

polski said:


> I'd like to "store" mine in Chile, with the boots clicked in and my feet in those boots.....



I knew I could depend on someone for some really good advice.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I I'll put a heavy coat of wax for base preservation. I've heard of people reducing binding tension, but I've never done that. I keep my skis in a less humid part of the house.
> 
> The Same  deal here too Doc


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 11, 2008)

Um, just hang them in my room....


----------



## mondeo (Apr 11, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Um, just hang them in my room....



...above my bed for motivation during the long summer to keep my training regimen up.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Toss 'em in a closet in the basement. Get them tuned in the fall.



+1


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 11, 2008)

I fill in the gouges on the base, structure, de-burr then file the edges, slap a thick coat of soft wax on the bases and edges, put on the straps, turn down the bindings then store them in my bedroom beside the door. It may be a bit over the top for some but I like taking care of my stuff. In the fall, I scrape of the wax, turn up the bindings and wait for the snow to fly.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2008)

Mine sit right next to the door ready to go. same with boots, poles, gloves, ect...


----------



## Stache (Apr 12, 2008)

Heavy wax but don't scrape it off.
Back off the bindings to relax the tension on the springs and prevent fatigue. 
Doesn't hurt that much to leave them under stress but when you have them adjusted they use a torque wrench so the setting will be correct but the indicator may show they are set higher than they really are.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 13, 2008)

This makes me think about when people say "I put my skis away until next season".

Where the hell is "away"? I can understand that if you have an apartment but I just put mine in the basement like any other day. We've got in-floor heat so moisture is not an issue. I suppose I could get them tuned at the end of the season (if any tuning shops are still open in May) so they're ready to go for late fall, but I won't. 

It seems that it's important to keep them in a place that's adequately dry to prevent rusty edges and clean enough so crap doesn't get in the binding.


----------



## Sky (Apr 13, 2008)

Stache said:


> Heavy wax but don't scrape it off.
> Back off the bindings to relax the tension on the springs and prevent fatigue.
> Doesn't hurt that much to leave them under stress but when you have them adjusted they use a torque wrench so the setting will be correct but the indicator may show they are set higher than they really are.



+1

I dial the bindings down, clean up the edges as necessary...wipe them down.

Then I wax them up on a nice warm day by leaning them on the deck railing facing the sun.  I rub the wax on and let it soak in while I do the rest of the skis.

Then it's off to the basement with the dehumidifyer till the fall tune-up.


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 14, 2008)

I shut the locker door and say farewell for the summer and throw the clubs in the truck.

Which will be this weekend. 

MEAT PARTY WHITEFACE NY SAT


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Toss 'em in a closet in the basement. Get them tuned in the fall.



You gotta leave them out so you can see them.


----------

